# le habla a



## vbergen

por favor ayuda con la frase "mi esposo *le habla a* mi hija en francés". 
Mein Mann spricht  --???-- meine Tochter auf Französisch.


No creo que sea "mit" ("él habla con mi hija en francés") porque me parece que eso implicaría que ella responda también en francés y ella le responde en francés o en otros idiomas


----------



## baufred

... meiner Meinung nach/mi humilde opinión es   :  *Mein Mann spricht zu meiner Tochter in Französisch *

... el aspecto tiene solo ésta notación >> *a quién habla tu marido ... y cual es el idioma usado* ... en este momento > solo es el hecho - nada más ... de la respuesta todo está abierto y posible ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## vbergen

muchas gracias


----------



## alanla

*Otro intento:*
Mein Mann spricht meine Tochter auf französisch an.
Mein Mann redet meine Tochter auf französisch an.

l Esperemos a un nativo para comprobar esto.


----------



## anipo

Le habla - spricht* zu* ihr  (no es necesaria una respuesta por parte de la hija).
Le comienza a hablar (vocativo) - spricht sie *an*.
Habla con ella - spricht *mit* ihr. (Supone una conversación).
Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

vbergen said:


> por favor ayuda con la frase "mi esposo *le habla a* mi hija en francés".
> Mein Mann spricht  --???-- meine Tochter auf Französisch.
> 
> 
> No creo que sea "mit" ("él habla con mi hija en francés") porque me parece que eso implicaría que ella responda también en francés y ella le responde en francés o en otros idiomas



Todo lo anteriormente dicho está bien y es correcto, sin embargo, solemos decir: Mein Mann spricht immer Französisch mit ihr, aunque sea una beba y todavía no conteste o aunque conteste en otros idiomas.
Baufred también es alemán nativo, sin embargo, su manera de expresarse no me es familiar.
Alanla y Anipo también tienen razón porque son mucho más precisos; pero repito que en el habla normal y cotidiano no solemos hacer esas distinciones tan sutiles.


----------

